# What Type of Eyeshadow do you Prefer?



## L281173 (Jun 28, 2007)

What type of eyeshadow do you prefer.  Pressed, loose, or creme.

Why do you like this type of eyeshadow?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 28, 2007)

I prefer loose because it is so versatile.  You can use it with gloss, or for blush.  Some days, though, I cannot be bothered with the loose stuff, so I switch it up to pressed.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 29, 2007)

This is interesting.  I like all of them for different reasons, but above all, I love the loose shadows.  That's why I really use a lot more of my Bare Minerals eyeshadows (or at least I feel I use more because I like it).


----------



## zori (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer pressed or loose.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer pressed because it is the most convenient.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jun 29, 2007)

I like pressed because it is neat and stays on my oily lids.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 29, 2007)

I like all three as long as they come in a color I love.....I have not tried too many cream shadows, though, because 1) I don't see a lot of colors that work for me or 2) the formulas crease up on me.... And yes, I've tried UDPP and other es bases w/some cream formulas and they still crease....


----------



## L281173 (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer loose because of its versability.  Pressed powders seem to be to rigid.


----------



## madamepink78 (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer pressed or loose....Depending on how much time I have on my hands..


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer pressed eyeshadows; however, if I am short on time I will use a creme eyeshadow in a minute and use my fingers to blend, blend.


----------



## lara (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer pressed eyeshadows. Loose dusts are involve far too much time and effort, and creme eyeshadows are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

pressed easier to handle


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 30, 2007)

I like pressed more, but I am slowly getting into "loose".


----------



## Bronxcutie (Jun 30, 2007)

Pressed! Much easier to blend!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 30, 2007)

creme, actually, for my bright colours.

sounds weird, but since Im a lowly teen on a wicked budget,

I go to hot topic for the bright stuff - 

even if the foundation and gloss is gone,

that eyesmudge?

still kickin. :]

I like them for the pressed shadows, too...

but I havent tried any loose shadows yet. Im leaning torwards Milani or Prestige for those. :]


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 1, 2007)

i preferred pressed.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 6, 2007)

It depends, I generally use pressed but I like the loose powders especially for night time. I like the creams/ paints for the summer when its hot, cuz they don't move at all and I could layer different colours for a bronzed/tropical look.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 6, 2007)

Pressed- easier for me to use on my oily lids!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the convenience and tidyness of pressed shadows but I love the color payoff of pigments.


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

I prefer powder just because it's the easiest to work with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 14, 2007)

Pressed.  Less fall out and mess than loose (which are still nice, just not as neat) and don't crease like cream shadows.  I can only uses those as a base.


----------

